# sites near manchester arena



## meangreen (May 25, 2009)

can anyone recomend a stopover or site near to manchester arena, going this weekend to see peter kay


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

deja vu

Just been through the same post very recently

will check where it is in the morning

when Im sober :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

You could try the Caravan Club site at Bury. I think it is called Burrs Country Park. Easy to get into Manchester from there but need to check the times for the return journey back.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Parking*

There are two car parks in Manchester that might be suitable for overnighting in, one opposite the arena on the corner of Bury New road and one that I mentioned recently just off the A57M.

If you look back at some of the posts you might find them. I will try and find a link.

TM


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's a link to a recent thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-114639-.html

Chris


----------



## Dave-F (Jun 26, 2009)

We spoke to the Areana People and spent the night on the carpark.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Dave-F said:


> We spoke to the Areana People and spent the night on the carpark.


Hi Dave,

Is there another carpark other than the multi storey?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> Dave-F said:
> 
> 
> > We spoke to the Areana People and spent the night on the carpark.
> ...


Yes, it is opposite the Arena

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jeaves*

It is Gt Ducie Street, not Bury New Road as I previously suggested.

I did put a phone number on a good while back. If I pass, I will jot the number down. Otherwise, ASK Jeaves.


----------

